# Glass front of Oven Door shattering whilst driving.



## sailer670 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone experienced the Oven door Glass shattering? We were driving through France 2 weeks ago on our way home after a 6 week break when all of a sudden the oven front glass shattered for no apparent reason! We had pull in to the side of the road about half a mile further on to see what the Loud Explosion and shattering of glass was. My wife and I almost had kittens! Well being in our mid 70's it did come as a very bad shock.
The Motor caravan is only 18 months old and the oven has never been used except to carry our bread. The 'home is an Auto Sleeper Ascot and we love it. it's on a ford and drives lovely. 
Anyway I could o on for ages. However it now transpires that it is out of |Warranty even by the makers of Spinflo Caprice ovens, so no joy there. Also A/S say the same thing and now I have to get a Door. It is not easy. 4-6 weeks waiting. I just cannot understand this English getting parts bit..It was so much easier in Hong Kong and also Germany. NO I HAVE NOT TRIED THERE, I JUST WANTED TO GET THIS OFF MY CHEST!!

By the way the temperature on the day it went bang was 41c. outside and 37 inside.  8)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have seen this reported a few times recently on here, so you sre not alone.

I would wonder if the fixings on the glass where to tight and not allowing it to expand, along with the stress while driving helped it on it's way.

Andy


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

sailer670 said:


> Has anyone experienced the Oven door Glass shattering? We were driving through France 2 weeks ago on our way home after a 6 week break when all of a sudden the oven front glass shattered for no apparent reason! We had pull in to the side of the road about half a mile further on to see what the Loud Explosion and shattering of glass was. My wife and I almost had kittens! Well being in our mid 70's it did come as a very bad shock.
> The Motor caravan is only 18 months old and the oven has never been used except to carry our bread. The 'home is an Auto Sleeper Ascot and we love it. it's on a ford and drives lovely.
> Anyway I could o on for ages. However it now transpires that it is out of |Warranty even by the makers of Spinflo Caprice ovens, so no joy there. Also A/S say the same thing and now I have to get a Door. It is not easy. 4-6 weeks waiting. I just cannot understand this English getting parts bit..It was so much easier in Hong Kong and also Germany. NO I HAVE NOT TRIED THERE, I JUST WANTED TO GET THIS OFF MY CHEST!!
> 
> By the way the temperature on the day it went bang was 41c. outside and 37 inside.  8)


Are you sure about the warranty expiring? I had problems with my Spinlo gas cooker; the flame failure devices were faulty and were replaced under warranty. I think the motorhome was between 12 and 18 months old at the time.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Glass front of oven door shattering*

Sorry to hear of your problem.
You say that you are waiting for a new door but could you not get just a new piece of glass? I am sure that a local glassworks would be able to supply one if you tell them what it is for.
The glass fronts are usually easily removable ( I guess yours is already removed) so that you can take them in and out for cleaning.
Hope you have some luck.
Best wishes


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Cooker glass*

The glass on top of our cooker has shattered twice as we had closed it by mistake when grilling. O'Leary have replacements at a fraction of the price from AS . They are very helpful if you phone.

Brian


----------



## sailer670 (May 1, 2005)

*Shattering Glass front door (OVEN)*

Well there are a lot of people out there that read my long epistle!
Thank you for all your comments. I phoned Thetfords (Spinlo) and was told because it was older than 12 months nothing would be done..Quote: "You will have to buy a new door"

i also phoned and emailed A/S. with the same results.

Marquis from whom I purchased said M/H also said the same but have I believe submitted a Warranty claim.

The Glass front is STUCK on and what remains of it is still there and is a Crazed state and falls off in little pieces!

I am now awaiting to see if any of the internet caravan/motorhome spares can get me one. Leisure spares can get me one in 4-6 weeks for approx £63 = VAT. What a SAGA..Thank you all for your comments though.. Much appreciated and it is the first time I have had anything like this happen in over 48 years of caravan and motor-homing..I do prefer the Motorhome though except when it gets stuck in mud.
Happy motor caravanning and no Oven glass breaking.. :roll:

ps. I have just looked at the Auto sleeper reviews/reports and I see there are further reports of the same nature. One I believe was lucky enough to get it sorted by Warranty..Obviously there must be a problem with the manufacture or materials for these failures to have occured so many times...Who will sit up and take notice because as it is said in one of the reports IT COULD HAVE BEEN VERY NASTY, :?:


----------



## sailer670 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I gave it a try yesterday without success. I stil have an ongoing saga with Autto sleeper. They will not take ones word for what happened! ones word for wh


----------



## sailer670 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I gave it a try yesterday without success. I stil have an ongoing saga with Auto sleeper. They will not take ones word for what happened!


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*One year Warranty*

If you are unsure about the warranty on any consumer goods that you have purchased try reading Directive 1999/44/EC. Basically this states that all member states must have altered their legislation to comply with this directive by 1st January 2002. These new laws (not so new now) will ensure that all new consumer goods, including cars, carry at least a two year warranty and used consumer goods have a minimum of a one year warranty. I found this on www.wak-tt.com/tt/2yearwarranty1.htm


----------

